
“A friend of mine died by suicide just over a year ago.” - DanBC
https://twitter.com/MikeArmiger/status/1028712696848494592
======
DanBC
I've seen people on HN repeat the line that suicide is selfish, and this
conversation with bereaved families shows that's not true.

~~~
eggsAndBacon
Selfish is subjective as all human existence is. Therefore it is and isn’t
true at the same time. Only perspective matters.

